# Another NPT or D's Dirt Tank



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*2wks wet*

Two weeks into the tank change the cycle was saved using everything form the 20L so I think I'm good to go. 
Haha i did this on purpose but sure to be hating this tank! why??
Black base, black fish.

















Placed white paper behind the tank which helped slightly. 
Tannins from the soil are present but not overpowering. 
A single WC of 20g was done 5 days after the reset.









Here live in the room I like it but trying to capture my DDSV in a camera image has always been a PITA and the black sub compounds that, but I really like the fish and the sub is better for black effect than Eco Complete. 
The cost savings simply can't be argued with.
The point of the tank change was to add the height for another pair tank and that's what I've done.

























Yet to succeed with a spawn the two female DDSV have been pulled from the 110g and placed with males of they're choosing and it's time to put out or get out.:eek5: Receiving a dozen fish from a breeder in Colorado only two were girls :icon_cry: that was strike one, but I kept six in house.

Did get a couple clean pics.


















Parameters remained flat for 10 days w/ 0.0 tested in the water so I dosed for NO3 5ppm, PO4 3ppm and trace is added every week.

3 LFBBN, 2 albino cory, 2 DDSV

Hoping black fry pics to will follow.
All here will be watching :icon_eek:.










:fish:


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

nice pictures, I like the joke about the cories haha


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Getting closer*

She's picking, he's pecking, first slate and then anubias leaves and then chasing each other so it won't be long. Tubes are out.



















































































hope this works out


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

woah mike how did i miss this thread


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I love black angels best of luck!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> woah mike how did i miss this thread


Bwahahaha! I've been kinda wondering when you'd catch me. Dropped one or two hints here and there hehehe 


Bahugo said:


> I love black angels best of luck!


Thanks :smile: have a smaller spawn currently on the slate from late Sunday so we should have wigglers tonight. Only about 7-10 eggs went white so Myrtle is fertile. Guessing the spawn was only about 50-60 overall.

These are DD or double dark. Even caught in a camera flash you can't see any stripes on the fish. 

Luck is needed with these I think,, so thanks twice


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Letting the temperature sit at 76°F the angels aren't very exciting but the tank is a huge success if you like them really easy. 
Using only those plants that will grow in cave light like anubias, java fern, swas tang, dwarf sag and crypts this tank can't grow algae with only 18wT8 LOL
Seriously slow growth and the tannins are almost over already.
Has me thinking of going ultra low light on another one.
Sorry but I couldn't beat the refection on the FTS, too much light in the house today.




























Newest and easiest tank in the house.
2 DDV angels, 2 LF browns, 2 Albino Cory


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol, have you been doing a little spying on your fish at night Mike? *flashlight in-front of tank*


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice tank mike! those angels sure are black!

nice deer!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Bahugo said:


> Lol, have you been doing a little spying on your fish at night Mike? *flashlight in-front of tank*


nope got the water to cold for em to be doin the nasty at night LOL


orchidman said:


> nice tank mike! those angels sure are black!
> nice deer!


Thanks that's the wife's bambi, 220lb. bow buck. She's hoping to pop another one in about two weeks.

The babies from my other pair of DDV's are now +40days and big enough to tell for sure. All the fry look *exactly* the same (rarely happens) I have standard and veils showing so yes fin size is varied but the velvet black color throughout the fish locked right through to another generation without any rabbits in the woodpile. Proof that both parents are double dose blacks. (yes I'm happy) straight fins and good ventral length without being able to spot a single cull yet (another rarity).


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow dude. Those are some pretty fish. And I'll bet that deer tasted might nice. Lol.

I like this tank. Nice and easy. What kind of crypts are those?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

hahahah mike's been peepin when the lights are off. those are some seriously nice double blacks tho.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Maybe I should quit changing water on the dirt tanks.




























OK D, I'll admit it, this tank needs a background upgrade.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice lookin tank man. What size is that?

And I vote you paint it black.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice lookin tank man. What size is that?
> And I vote you paint it black.


Bwahaha dude! its a one page thread LOL (29g)
If I do a blaaaack background with blaaaaack sand and blaaaack fish maybe Elvis of Johnny Cash will haunt my house on Halloween.

It is October after all. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> Bwahaha dude! its a one page thread LOL (29g)
> If I do a blaaaack background with blaaaaack sand and blaaaack fish maybe Elvis of Johnny Cash will haunt my house on Halloween.
> 
> It is October after all. :hihi:


Lol, how did I miss that?
And I didn't think of all that, but would it be a bad thing if Cash showed up? Or Elvis for that matter. Lol.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

And, it is now 2 pages.:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> Bwahaha dude! its a one page thread LOL (29g)
> If I do a blaaaack background with blaaaaack sand and blaaaack fish maybe Elvis of Johnny Cash will haunt my house on Halloween.
> 
> It is October after all. :hihi:


lol nothing wrong with black

edit: i didnt notice you had paper on the back.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Needs some taller background plants, then you don't have to figure out a background color. :smile:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> lol nothing wrong with black
> edit: i didnt notice you had paper on the back.


Just knowing Black's on black would disappear worse than they do already.
With a tank full of albinos or platinum's it would be striking. 


lauraleellbp said:


> Needs some taller background plants, then you don't have to figure out a background color. :smile:


True enough but with the candle burning over this tank it will barely grow algae. (which isn't a bad thing)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Crypt balansae might work and look really nice back there. :icon_smil


----------



## Al Slick (Jan 22, 2012)

Krylon fusion blue would look nice! it's very bright so if that's not your thing than you can spray some layers of black on top of the blue to darken it up!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I"ll be making an effort on a background this spring and translucent blue sounds like a good idea if I can pull it off. Added crypt lucens in the back but with low light growth requires months. (I don't mind that :icon_roll)
Took three weeks to open this submerged flower.



















:smile:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

dang mike thats like go go gadget extendo flower!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow man. Crypt jungle. Looks good.:icon_smil


----------

